# Napa/Wix filter number



## gr8scott72 (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a Napa or Wix filter that I can use for the Hydraulic filter on my Calrton 7015?

The Carlton part number is 0300135.

Thanks.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 19, 2008)

Call radiator specialty in Charlotte NC. They are wix!


----------



## motor (Sep 19, 2008)

Scott, check the wix website and try the part number cross reference.


----------



## motor (Sep 19, 2008)

Nevermind, I just tried it and they didn't cross it. It is a cartridge or spin-on?


----------



## motor (Sep 19, 2008)

Scott, I just looked, it's the return filter on the tank right? I'd be real suprised if that wasn't a Wix 51551 10 micron filter. Are there any numbers on the filter housing? Take it off and have your parts store measure it to be sure.


----------



## TDunk (Sep 19, 2008)

motor said:


> Scott, I just looked, it's the return filter on the tank right? I'd be real suprised if that wasn't a Wix 51551 10 micron filter. Are there any numbers on the filter housing? Take it off and have your parts store measure it to be sure.



Most of those return filters are all the same. Anything from log splitters to bucket trucks. The Napa number is the same as the WIX number just take off the first 5. (Napa #1551)


----------



## John464 (Sep 23, 2008)

you find the number yet? would like to know this too


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 28, 2008)

John464 said:


> you find the number yet? would like to know this too



Not yet. The Napa I was at was not willing to go thru their boxes to find one that matched. I am in Beaumont and have also been in Houston doing Ike stumps. I'm headed home this afternoon. I'll be looking for one in the next week or so.


----------



## arborworks1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Napa 1551 is the hydro filter that will work.


----------



## Mike stew (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you know if this would be the same for the 4012?
Thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike,

The SP4012 could be outfitted with 2 styles of filters, one being in the tank and the other outside of the tank. For the Sp7015's, I sell a Baldwin BT83910 for $8.36 each. Please let me know if I can help you.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 30, 2014)

My 2005 carlton 8018 takes the following filters:
Fuel filter 3472
Hydro filter 1553
Oil filter 1342
Air filter: inner 49511 outer 6510
Hydraulic control block takes #10 boss o rings. (90 durometer)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (May 4, 2014)

from what i found it crosses to a baldwin bt839, I'm a baldwin dealer and there the easiest filters to get yours hands on
hope that helps

joe
www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------

